# briefly dammed the Animas River



## benjicross (Sep 28, 2007)

Big slide mudslide on upper A. 

www.durangoherald.com/article/20110803/NEWS01/708039877//article/20110803/NEWS01/708039877/No-Silverton-trains-until-Saturday-or-later

Looking at heading up there this next week. See whats changed.


----------



## benjicross (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry not sure why link doesnt work, look at the durango herald article on it. and if someone knows how to use these smart boxes post a link to it.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Links and discussion here: 

14ers.com • View topic - Durango to Silverton Railroad damage

The railroad is used by people who get off 1/2 way, hike into the wilderness to summit several peaks, hike back to the tracks, take the train back out.


----------

